# No ashtrays, nor cigar lighter ?



## aggmanos (Jul 26, 2006)

Hi folks,
I have recently bought a new X-Trail and to my surprise, I can't find any ashtray anywhere in the car. Looking further for what I thought was a cigar lighter, I found out that it is only an outlet with a plug looking like a lighter on it. 
I am not a smoker, so I didn't noticed it immediately and I don't miss the lighter, but I do miss the ashtrays, because I use them as litter boxes.
I wonder, who is the genious who decided that ashtrays are useless in a car ?
Are we supposed to throw any littering out of the window ?


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

In my opinion, ashtrays have always been too small for any real 'trash' I needed to throw away.

I have cupholders if it's something small like a straw wrapper.


----------



## ERBell (Aug 7, 2005)

Much to my frustration my wife likes to use the door pockets. There is nothing like finding an old apple core stuffed down there when you are cleaning out your car.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

ERBell said:


> Much to my frustration my wife likes to use the door pockets. There is nothing like finding an old apple core stuffed down there when you are cleaning out your car.


Just like some have No-Smoking signs, I have a No-Eating one. hahahaha

So far, the family is abiding by the rules LOL


----------

